# Another Popper question



## jaredluke (Nov 23, 2007)

I have recently purchased a pink river 2 sea 35mm popper for whiting. But after reading some reports and articles about poppers it seems that the best colour is clear, So will this popper still catch fish or will I have to buy a clear one?


----------



## jaredluke (Nov 23, 2007)

Cheers mate I gave it a go today with no success but shall give it a go tomorrow.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

red and yellow/gold are reliable colours for whiting


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I have caught some nice whiting on the pink bubble pop, in fact at a local lagoon its the only popper they will constantly hit.
Clear seems to be the new black, don't worry too much about it just give the pink one a go.

Cheers Dave


----------



## alfie (Sep 20, 2007)

Recently read a fishing mag article about "popcorn" poppers. Basically they rigged a piece of surfboard foam the size of a bit of popcorn to a hook instead of a lead head jig and fitted a soft plastic or gulp to it.

Anyone heard of or tried this?


----------



## jaredluke (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks guys, back from holidays on the sunny coast so I'm hoping to catch a few fish with around here. lol occy, good idea but I think i'll have to pass on that one.


----------



## japeto (Dec 26, 2007)

cant seem to tempt any fish into taking a popper


----------



## jaredluke (Nov 23, 2007)

I got a bream this arvo on my popper, all I did was just twich the rod tip a couple of times and then let the ripples expand for about a metre or so adnd then gave it a bit of a wind a repeated the process.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

thats the way Jared, just remember the shallower the better. If the yak floats fish it. I have caught some stonker bream in 100mm of water. I sometimes cast the popper onto the shore and work it back into the water particularly if theres little crabs around on the bank.

Cheers Dave


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

I think the clear poppers have become insanely popular on the back of Starlo using one for whiting fishing in the recent Fishing DVD - I think it just happened to be the one he used on the day, and am told by a guide the colour is not as important as the size and shape - I was told about 45mm is ideal (makes more splash than the R2S 35mm), and don't let it stop and sit (unless you want bream); the whiting will swim up, have a look, and swim away if you are just floating there - keep it splashing along.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

theres no doubt about it.. at times popper fishing is about as frustrating as fishing can get, but on occasion it's also as good as fishing can get!

some days the fish just don't want a bar of a popper, and on other days you'll get follows on almost every cast. 8)

as DAve (JC32) mentioned, shallow water is best. I don't fish anything deeper than 2 or 3 foot (mainly over weedbeds or up against the banks), and even 6 inches of water is fine. I've caught fish on small 35mm bubble pops and larger ones in all colours. Black was my favourite, but now I reckon colour doesnt matter, its more the action than the colour.

If your main mission is to take home a feed, then don't bother with poppers - you'll get better results on soft plastics or bait.. But if you want to have a visually exciting fishing experience, then give them a go. Its great fun - even when you're not catching anything!

Bream - prefer a short bloop and then a long pause.

Whiting - prefer a constant slow winding mostion

Flathead - not fussy and if its near their noses they'll scoff it.!


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I have noticed differences in the strikes so you can tell what fish will hit. I do find colour important, yellow or clear in the day time and sometimes the silver and green, black or purple on dawn or dusk or after dark.

Bream seem to hit from behind or under neath

Whiting are from behind only and will follow for a while then strike quick.

Flathead come out of no where from side on to the popper come over the top of it and smash down inhaling it.

Long tom you will see that bloody beak.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Imaddictedtofishing (Nov 28, 2007)

Is there any evidence to show that fish are colour blind because this would solve our colour issue


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZjcRGcAAC/fgAAQUGWAAgAhGAo/7/+gMAEaqA1U/TImU9lJjUPKDEaZDGExNBgjEMjCYJU9CTKT9BTxNTaJo2oZMaDS76vz4FuQcRGCffq8L1+vw5FajckqMUR2hQN90XMVxv+cMciCwOt9AelVySSfX6La1gpJYnpzp3bGBlJksk0jaurhw50iSzc6z0pAWlviOfEekL3Vww4LbdZbEHxAWc+jdUYUGMwQ3yh2CAogO5MNsjOGCEscow/M76M3iVKTtm5tkCE/80oDez0Z2GaTGOUy4bcLeRV6F2wYHPnClrVzx5pLGzbaUU9Ek8vku01pf2W18505BEkkDje1LXMxODakjdHJ5l5XQrh6GkW3m1S00wu3sP/i7kinChITG4iM4A==


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

I use the river 2 sea 35mm and 45mm bubble pops and the 2 colours i use are pink and the gold one and they always work for me. I find that colour is not as important when targeting whiting and flathead and GT's as action, because with popper fishing the fish are attracted to the movement in the water and because the popper dosn't stop long enough for them to really check it out. I have watch big whiting that have been chasing a popper turn away the moment it stops in the water. Colour will have more to do with it when chasing bream that like a pause in the retrieve but flathead and whiting attach the movement not the colour.


----------

